# Twin Cities gamers?  I'm new to the area.



## HoppingProphet (Jan 24, 2003)

Hi.  I'm a writer/editor who has played RPGs off and on for over 20 years.  I just moved to the area from NYC and don't know anyone here.  I would love to find a group of other adults with whom to play D&D 3E.  I'm not picky about setting, but would love to meet other folks who have interesting experiences and lives to bring to the game.    I live on the St. Paul campus of the U of MN. 

Thanks, kids! )

Jamie


----------



## ferat (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't know of any current D&D groups, but on a 'what to do for gaming' note you might want to check out Con of the North.  Sort of the Twin Cities area gaming convention.

http://www.conofthenorth.org

Might be a good place to meet some people.  Event guide is on their web site.  Too late to prereg but you can always sign up at the door.


----------



## Ozmar (Feb 1, 2003)

I know of two or three groups in the area that are playing D&D. Two of them might be looking for more players. If you want to drop me a line, email me at ozmar@mn.rr.com

Oh, and welcome to the area!

Ozmar the Minneapolis Resident


----------



## Lord Rasputin (Feb 8, 2003)

Go to the Source gaming store on Snelling and Larpenteur Avenues (Falcon Heights, close to Saint Paul Campus). It's the best gaming store in the area, and there are plenty of games and gamers there, with the usual ads and such. I don't game there, but that's the one in your area.

Alternately, you might try the hangout of we Minneapoliteans, Phoenix Games on West Lake Street, near Lyndale Avenue South (I think Bryant Avenue South is the actual cross street). There's always someone gaming there on Saturday afternoon.


----------

